# Any of you uprated your Van from 3500kg to 3700kg yourself?



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

As per the title. Have any of you uprated your Van (Fiat X250) from 3500kg to 3700kg yourself without the use of a third party company?

If so, any info on what was involved would be very much appreciated.

CHEERS


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

Nope. Used SV Tech, just a paper exercise cost £270 ish, but will save on road tax. Tried to research without using this firm myself, but failed. Good luck in going alone. If all else fails, SV Tech makes the process easy.

Vic


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I am very very likely going to use SVtech (already spoken to them, very impressed), but I'm also interested in what is involved. Just my inquisitive nature


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We used svtech 

I did read up on the subject and Im sure you can contact the maker ie hymer etc and they will send you a new plate then you have to download paperwork from DVLA and send them all the details.

There are also quite afew posts on this forum about the subject so you could try doing a search on replating.

I gave up and used svtech lol be warned it took about 10 weeks for the paperwork to come back from dvla just incase you are going away on a trip. 


Paul


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We used SVTec to 3700, now going to look at the air assisted suspension to take it to 385

Very pleased the the service from SVTec

Aldra


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> We used SVTec to 3700, now going to look at the air assisted suspension to take it to 385
> 
> Very pleased the the service from SVTec
> 
> Aldra


Would they uprate the individual axle limits? When they offered to uprate my Chausson to 3850kg with the addition of air suspension they would not uprate the axle limits. This meant that the MGW was the sum of the individual axle weights leaving no room for loading 'errors' as you approach it.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weight*

Weight a Minute!

I understand that the uprating can be very easy. And cost almost nothing.

It has been detailed on here somewhere. will have a look for the post.

Trev


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

rayc said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > We used SVTec to 3700, now going to look at the air assisted suspension to take it to 385
> ...


Hello Ray, how is it going?

I was told by SVtech I could possibly also uprate the rear axle limit if I had the Air Assisted Suspension and also changed the tyres to a wider and higher rated version.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > aldra said:
> ...


Hi, going well but not as warm as the Med in August 

So what have SVtech promised you as axle weights if you do the modifications?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raycec

Will need to look into that Not very Tech minded

but will check it out

Aldra


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes.

I contacted N&B and asked what the maximum plate weight was for our 3500kg plated Arto. Was told 3800kg and they sent me a new plate free of charge.

I fitted the new plate, took a photograph of the plate in situ and took the photograph and letter from N&B to the local DVLA office where they gave me the correct form to complete. I had to hand over my Tax Disc and they arranged for a new one to be sent together with a refund.

I believe the total cost was MINUS £20. Yes, NO cost, just the refund from PLG to HPG tax rates!

I later uprated to 4200kg via SVTech as they were the only people who seem to be authorised by the DVLA to issue plates that go above the maximum issued for the chassis by the manufacturers. Think it cost £250 ish, but no cost with DVLA.

HTH

Val


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

rayc said:


> So what have SVtech promised you as axle weights if you do the modifications?


Hi Ray,

I couldn't be 100% sure so I don't want to give incorrect info.

Cheers


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

val33 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I contacted N&B and asked what the maximum plate weight was for our 3500kg plated Arto. Was told 3800kg and they sent me a new plate free of charge.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks very much for the info.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

My Arto 69GL was designed for 3850kg and registered at that from the start.

All I had to do was change the plate. Like Val, N+B sent me one FOC.

Geoff


----------

